# Towing Harness Kit for '4 Frontier



## n5xbs (Sep 9, 2004)

I am installing the Nissan tow hitch on my '04 XE-V6 Crew Cab. In looking at my options for the trailer wiring adapters, I find that there are many choices running from about $20 to $60. This is for the "T adapters" that you install in the existing wiring under the rear of the truck. 

However, Nissan offers a "Towing Harness Kit" (p/n 999WD-22THK or 999T8-BQ000) for about $125. So, my question is, why would I want to spend that much, and have to run this harness all the way to the front of the vehicle? Does it include the trailer brake wiring, or what? Thanks...

Dave.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought it plugged into the tail harness, and came with the "T" adapter


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> I thought it plugged into the tail harness, and came with the "T" adapter


My 2003 Pathfinder Nissan one had a box that converts from 6+ lead to 4 lead towing plug. 
Yes this is only a $20 part if purchased separately. 
I got my Nissan Tow adapter on Ebay......about $40 
Good Luck


----------



## 1997XETruck (Mar 11, 2003)

Check with Joe T. at www.everythingnissan.com (1-888-216-5328) he'll be able to advise you on what it does, and save you some $$ in the process.

Heath


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

For $125 it ought to install itself. I just put a drawtite "T-One" connector harness on my fronty about 2 weeks ago. It was only $25.51 plus shipping from Cheaphitches.com. 

They claim it is a 5 minute plug-in install but it really took a bit more time (not much tho). It has a converter inside it that gives a 4 wire output for US type combo stop/turn lights. Works perfectly. 

This is just for the lights (tail, stop, turn, clearance). If you want to add an electric line from a brake controller you will need a different trailer connector with 5 or more pins. Does the Nissan harness also contain a brake line?

-tf


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

truckfan said:


> For $125 it ought to install itself. I just put a drawtite "T-One" connector harness on my fronty about 2 weeks ago. It was only $25.51 plus shipping from Cheaphitches.com.
> 
> They claim it is a 5 minute plug-in install but it really took a bit more time (not much tho). It has a converter inside it that gives a 4 wire output for US type combo stop/turn lights. Works perfectly.
> 
> ...


No not the one for the pathfinder, just 4 wire connecter.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

n5xbs said:


> I am installing the Nissan tow hitch on my '04 XE-V6 Crew Cab. In looking at my options for the trailer wiring adapters, I find that there are many choices running from about $20 to $60. This is for the "T adapters" that you install in the existing wiring under the rear of the truck.
> 
> However, Nissan offers a "Towing Harness Kit" (p/n 999WD-22THK or 999T8-BQ000) for about $125. So, my question is, why would I want to spend that much, and have to run this harness all the way to the front of the vehicle? Does it include the trailer brake wiring, or what? Thanks...
> 
> Dave.


OK, gotta bring this one back.

I'm in the same boat (or truck). It seems the '98-'03 Frontier and the '05 Frontier have a $30 trailer harness available, but the '04 has a $125 harness that you use if you have power windows. :jawdrop: 

*Power windows!!!* What the heck do power window have to do with anything?

Has any '04 Frontier owner found a reasonable harness? I'll go with the wire splices and the $15 converter before I spend $125 for a trailer harness.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, i have the same truck as you. You can get a harness at advance for about 40 bucks. It has to be ordered but its overnight. Its just a simple plug in for your exisiting wiring under the truck.
No splicing needed and i also have the power package.
Speaking of power windows mine seem to be very slow.
I dont expect them to be very fast but compared to my dads 01 SC crewcab mine are significantly slower.
Anyone else expericence very slow windows?
Forgot to add that i ordered my harness for 98 thourgh 03 models as the 04 model was not in the computer at the time but it still worked perfectly.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

abmobil said:


> Forgot to add that i ordered my harness for 98 thourgh 03 models as the 04 model was not in the computer at the time but it still worked perfectly.


Ahhhh. That's what I was hoping, but I had one vendor tell me that "No, that harness wouldn't work on an '04". Guess he was just trying to CHA. That makes me feel better; I'll order one of those and hope for the best. Thanks.



abmobil said:


> Anyone else expericence very slow windows?


I don't think my windows are superfast, but they're not slow enough to bother me. I'll try to time them somehow (up and down, driver & passenger) and I'll post what I find.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Im not worried about there current speed as long as they dont get any slower or fail.
Nissan has had some issues with window regulators and my dads were replaced but i never took notice of there speed until i got my truck and compared them. 
There was a recall on them but i dont think the 04 was included but for some reason since my truck was built 01/04 i have a feeling they may have stuck some 03 regulators in there.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

abmobil said:


> Im not worried about there current speed as long as they dont get any slower or fail.
> Nissan has had some issues with window regulators and my dads were replaced but i never took notice of there speed until i got my truck and compared them.
> There was a recall on them but i dont think the 04 was included but for some reason since my truck was built 01/04 i have a feeling they may have stuck some 03 regulators in there.


Well, FWIW, I just went out to the store and on the way I did a very informal test.

I put each window up and down about 10 times and just did a (one-thousand) count.

Here's what I came up with:

Driver's window up -- 3 seconds, down -- 2 seconds
Passenger's window up -- 3 seconds, down -- 2-1/2 seconds

That's in about 70* and using the driver's controls (wouldn't think that'd make a difference) for both windows.

Like I said, just an informal, FWIW kind of test.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

abmobil said:


> Jerry, i have the same truck as you. You can get a harness at advance for about 40 bucks. It has to be ordered but its overnight. Its just a simple plug in for your exisiting wiring under the truck.
> No splicing needed and i also have the power package.
> Speaking of power windows mine seem to be very slow.
> I dont expect them to be very fast but compared to my dads 01 SC crewcab mine are significantly slower.
> ...


Well, I put my harness in today (Hoppy brand) and it appears like it will work fine. I haven't hooked it to the trailer yet (didn't feel like pulling the trailer out from the side of the house), but when I plugged it up I checked the sockets with a continuity checker and it works just like it should. No lights or fuses or _power windows _ blown so I'm a happy camper. It was a very nice and clean install. Thanks for the tip *abmobil * :thumbup:


----------

